
Smokers’ Ranks Look Conspicuously Sparse in Obamacare - davidf18
http://khn.org/news/smokers-ranks-look-conspicuously-sparse-in-obamacare/
======
davidf18
Obamacare allows for charging smokers a 50% premium increase, thus non-smokers
would not be subsidizing the much higher health care costs of smokers. The
problem is that the insurance companies are not allowed by law to verify
whether someone is a non-smoker, thus, few people buy the smokers policy. This
means that non-smokers have higher rates to pay as a result.

